# Bobcat/Beaver Trapping



## Deer_Slayer (Mar 17, 2008)

Im new to this whole trapping thing, but wanna give it a try this fall. I want to try and get a beaver and a bobcat, so i can get a couple full body mounts. I know where theres a beaver at right by my house, bc the lil [email protected] dammed up by bowfishing creek. And i got a place where ive seen a bobcat a couple times, and from what ive read its a decent siced cat, prolly 30ish lds +/-. I wanna know what would be a good set up for these. The beavers on a creek imbetween a small pond and a lil bit bigger creek. and the bobcats on a creek bottom by a cornfeild and a bunch of pines. I got a ecaller to for my snow goose hunting also if that would work to call in a bobcat or some coyotes too. Any help is appreciated!!! 
:sniper:


----------



## huntinND (May 1, 2008)

I would say your first step if you haven't trapped much would be to see if your state has a trapper education course that you can take. You will learn a lot about trapping that way. There is a lot to learn that can't be explained in a few paragraphs as far as trap types and the different sets that can be used. If there is no education program maybe there is an experienced trapper in the area that would be willing to take you out for a day.


----------



## huntinND (May 1, 2008)

Another thing you could do is contact the Nebraska Fur Harvesters, they have conventions and things that you could attend. On the website it says they have a Convention in West Point, NE in September. There are ussually a lot of traps for sale and demonstrations at these. It is a good place to learn and meet other trappers.


----------

